# Continually snapping brake line! Wtf?!



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Just putting this out here for any ideas as to why this is happening! I've broken three brake lines in the last month, daily drive my car, 90% highway. 
Pedders track II with the 2 inch drop that's been installed forever- nothing crazy. Normal driving when it happens- always the rear passenger side. It shears off at the nut where it bolts to the caliper. No obvious vibration. Hmmm!!! Ideas?! :banghead: :nonod:
Ps- it has officially been FOREVER since I've been on a forum! Sorry if I missed any points or failed to cover anything here!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pictures would help I think


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Steel brake line? Or brake hose?


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

You might be the person I talked to at goat fest but if you are not then I know of another person with the same issue. I can ask if she found a resolution.


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

How are you tightening the brake line? Is it twisting? Or notting/binding up? Are you sure your getting the right brake line hose for the right area? There are 3 different sizes I think maybe just 2 I can't remember now lol. Anyways some auto part stores don't have a clue when it comes to the Gto's.


----------

